# Some of your favorite things that remind you of fall/Halloween during off season.



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Every evening I usually sit out on the porch feeling the breeze. You can almost feel "it" in the air. That slight tease of whats coming. We also have fires about once a week where we invite friends/family over. Talk, tell stories, and make smores. That always puts me in the Fall mood.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Definitely the smell of burning leaves...that's the true Halloween aroma!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I would have to agree about the slight nip in the air. Always puts me in the mood.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

- Rustling of leaves (fall & halloween)

- A cool breeze on a late afternoon (fall)

- Anything that smells like pumpkin (fall and halloween)

- A clear night with the full moon and clouds (fall)

- The smell of homemade soup (fall)


----------



## matt08_hcm (Jun 29, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Every evening I usually sit out on the porch feeling the breeze. You can almost feel "it" in the air. That slight tease of whats coming. We also have fires about once a week where we invite friends/family over. Talk, tell stories, and make smores. That always puts me in the Fall mood.


I have to completely agree with ya, you can seriously feel it in the air. Specially in early September you almost become unsettled and get this feeling inside specially in the evenings when it cools down,


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Love the nighttime nip in the air. We do bonfires at our marina on weekends and listening to the wood crackle and making smore's puts me in the fall mood. As for Halloween feeling, I really have to say it's this site. Nothing makes my juices flow more then seeing others ramping up their prop making, asking questions and filling my head with ideas and plans for the future.


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

I live near the coast..sometimes in summer it gets chilly at night and a fog rolls in....sometimes you can smell a fire off in the distance....not to mention any time there is a full moon.


----------



## damianthe13th (Mar 16, 2010)

Walking into Party city,making a b-line for the back corner and seeing a few Halloween things tucked away and waiting to take over the store. " their coming for you Barbara"


----------



## ntokheim (Aug 28, 2007)

As far as the off season goes I lke how the crickets chirpping is more active in August. Always reminds me that Fall is just around the corner. I also like the cool mornings and evenings in September, especially up north. Although I live in IA we always go up to Duluth, MN for Labor Day to camp. Usually have a couple nights up there that get down close to freezing. The Lake Superior air definitely reminds me of fall. Just wish the Haunted Ship was open by Labor Day, always wanted to go through. Can't find time to go in October.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

That first chill & the turning of the leaves.
And...thoughts of Halloween days of old...wax candy, apple bobbing...a simple white sheet with holes in it...the old box costumes


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Lighting a candle in the evening, seeing all those garden creatures they sell and always seeing them differently in my mind as something that could be used for Halloween. The first back to school ad and getting excited cause I know that Halloween merchandise will be next to pop up in the stores.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Seeing the bags of generic candy corn in stores always lights that fire under my rump lol. And any time I smell a bonfire in the air. Ahhhh best smell ever! When I was a kid, someone in my neighborhood would always have a fire going on Halloween night. So I automatically connect that smell to that one enchanting night of the year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gazing at the night sky, particularly when there is a full moon As Mandy mentioned, candy corn always does it, too


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Things that remind me during off-season?... This is mine! 







*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha ter ran! To be one of your neighbors lol


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Our summers here are usually hot and humid through late september. When I was a kid, on hot summer nights we'd sleep out in the backyard in sleeping bags. I remember some nights when the moon was full, we'd se bats flying around catching bugs. That always got me started thinking about Halloween. 

Sometimes in july or september, we'll have a cold front move down from the north, and we'll have cool, dry air for a few days. When this happens, we'll have morning temps in the 50s and daytime temps in the 70s; that's when I REALLY start longing for the fall and for Halloween.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

When I break out the clove cigs, thats when I am reminded of fall. There is something so simple about the flavor and scent of cloves that can bring on so many feelings and memories. Even though it really never seems to leave my mind as I am always working on something.


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

I really get excited during the first night in late summer or early autumn when the air is brisk.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Working in a big box home improvement store, I get reminded everyday! PVC pipes, cans of Great Stuff, rope and chain, fun paint colors, etc. Every time I see someone with a sheet of styrofoam insulation, I think they are going to make some tombstones!

Some of my favorite fall things: mums, leaves turning, the smell of wood burning, pumpkins, etc.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Near my childhood home is an old _(old old old)_ cemetery which is fenced away from the main portion of the modern. The Majority of tombstones date back to the Revolutionary War and prior. As you could imagine, the head stones are simple and thin, aged from the elements, with plain hand chiseled skull and bones on them -- it used to frighten the crap out of me as a kid.

The lot in right next to the street and an old church, so whenever passing it I look at the spooky setting and that is a good reminder of Halloween.

I don't really start catching the 'bug' till mid-to-late August though.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Decorating in general and then passing out candy because it gives me a reason to dress up.I haven't been to a haunted house in about 15 or 16 years though!I don't like carving pumpkins all that much only because I suck at it!Last year instead off carving one I just bought some those foam stickers to make a face with.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

That cool, crisp late September, early October air. You can just feel it. I love it.


----------



## WickedBuddhi (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm glad many of you share what I thought was just me and my crazy obsession with Fall and Halloween. I work in retail and get to experience the nostalgic vibe of Fall and Halloween earlier than most. We are usually shipped that seasons product at the end of July and beginning of August. 



moonbaby345 said:


> Decorating in general and then passing out candy because it gives me a reason to dress up.I haven't been to a haunted house in about 15 or 16 years though!I don't like carving pumpkins all that much only because I suck at it!Last year instead off carving one I just bought some those foam stickers to make a face with.


I suck at pumpkin carving also. I just do it to bake the seeds in salt and butter.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

the cool breeze of the fall bringing the harvest smells, digging out the decoration, seeing anything halloween related or what can be used for decoration, watching horror movies, smell of sugar ( candy lol) and more hehe


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

This weekend I noticed that a family about 100 yards away from us has implemented PUMPKINS in their flower garden this year! How cool is that?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

i had to tick the top 3 on the poll. i like giving out to the TOT'ers but i couldn't choose out of the top 3 choices!

the crisp cool air, the leaves, that 'electricity' feeling that apparently only we seem to get (or is it just me, haha) going into a store and seeing the first display of the season


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

Whenever I get scared, I'm reminded of Halloween. I always try to heighten my threshold of fear and I'm never disappointed on Halloween. So whenever I get scared, I think of my favorite holiday, wondering what creeps and spooks I'll see this year. I get so excited just thinking about it. 

Taking walks through the thick trees in the park do the trick, too. I love walking among the silence and nature, thinking something wicked could be lurking; the winding roots of the trees seem like stairs leading to another realm. Thinking of the otherwordly creatures that haunt the silence and rule the darkness when I'm not there reminds me of Halloween and the strange mystical quiet that autumn brings.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Heres an example fo what I was talking about. 

The pics dark. We had a fire going after the fireworks tonight. Its a nice, cool night. Had the fire going, torches lit, and making smores.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Any time I pass by the candy section of a store. 

Any time I watch my old favorite black and white monster movies, like the Universal classics!

Any time...any time is a good Halloween time!


----------

